# Thermostate trouble?



## w8vwdriver (May 7, 2009)

I have a 03 W8 and have 80,000 miles on it with no problems till now. The check engine light came on and the diagnosis on it was engine running too cold. The shop said it was the thermostat and the part alone is 513.00 plus 3 hours of labor. Can anyone tell me if you can find a thermostat cheaper and if its easy enough to do yourself. Thanks


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Thermostate trouble? (w8vwdriver)*

$382.73 here. https://www.1stvwparts.com/partscat.html
Also try Robert Ford here. http://www.passatworld.com/for...78345


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Thermostat trouble? (w8vwdriver)*

mine just threw the code P0597 today!
55K miles


----------

